# Missing School



## Brinkbrink (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm just curious since I've never met anyone else who did this. I was wondering if it was common for those who suffer from anxiety/depression.

I missed a ton of school in high school and college. I estimate missing somewhere between 20-30% of all of my high school classes in junior/senior year. It was mostly due to depression but the anxiety exacerbated it a lot. You know the cycle. You miss class then you feel bad about that. That makes you worry and more prone to miss more. In college I must have missed 30-40% of lectures (though you could access video lectures and notes much more easily). Again mostly depression with some anxiety mixed in.

In terms of discussion and participation based courses I always got a big fat 0. Didn't matter if 10% of my grade was based upon the participation. I just couldn't do it. Any class that required participation I skipped even more frequently. One of my professors for a math class I was taking would randomly call people to answer questions. I went to a grand total of 3 lectures for that class the entire semester which definitely reflected in my grade.

How many of you have massive non-attendance records in school?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I was bad with skipping in high school, as well as my first semester in college. High school was so depressing for me, I don't know where to start. I managed to get my Associate's (mostly thanks to online classes,) but I dropped out soon after the first semester of 4-year uni. The anxiety was just too much, I absolutely could not do it.


----------



## xatmosphericx (Apr 26, 2016)

I miss alot of school too...no particular reason for it lmao i just cant be bothered to do any work its honestly gotten so bad that walking out of classes has become a routine for me and my teachers just let it happen, no one really cares ;-;


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

One of my lecture classes made us submit attendance codes for every lecture. I basically had a friend send me the code, but sometimes I would peek through the window at the last 5 minute of class to get the code.

Another class made us take a daily online attendance quiz, which I did on the comfort of my bed.


----------



## Brinkbrink (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm particularly curious about how much you've missed. Is it comparable to the numbers I posted in the OP? My school considered it extremely excessive and was wondering if others had similar encounters. I've never met anyone IRL that could relate and am wondering if it is indeed more common that I thought.

TO put it into context. 20-30% missed days is like 1 missed day every single week. Like every week going to school M-Th then missing Friday.
30-40% would be like 1-2 missed days per week.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

ahh missing school, the best days of my youth. probably was close to 40% missing class.
every chance i got, i would skip class. if it was in the start of the day, i would probably not return for the rest.
i was also sick a lot, probably the anxiety\depression contributed to that. one time i was sick about a month and a half, such a great time .

don't get me wrong, i hated to go to the doctor, for him to probe my ear and suck the nasty things, or to the other one, to tell me that i have very low oxygen in my blood, that i should be in the hospital, and that ****ing machine with that cold fog that i need to breath some.

but all is worth it, if i can get away for some days from school.
i can't believe i done school. this days i would drop out in a heart beat.
every day was the same. get out of house anxiety, arrive at school, everybody looking at you, anxiety, class anxiety...


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you have a justification? Played sick?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Not that much, and it was only because it kind of bored me, I could learn the same or more at home so ... no good reason.


----------



## Brinkbrink (Mar 16, 2016)

It's nice knowing that others have experienced the same kind of thing. I mean that's kind of why we're all here on SAS in the first place. Because we feel alone in facing our issues and want to know others are out there.

As for justification yeah I played sick and I had some home issues that let me get away with it. As for actual reason, depression is paired with pretty bad fatigue for me. I felt very apathetic half the other time and just terrible the other half. The energy it took to just get out of bed was monumental so I just never got out of bed. And then the anxiety kicked in. After missing a day I felt bad. SO thinking about the next day and having to make up work and such screwed me over and would cause me to miss several days in a row. I had nothing to look forward to or comfort me as I had no friends. Pretty much just a bunch of small things playing off one another. 

I tool felt very bored a lot of the time as no subject really interested me. Though the depression played a huge part in numbing my positive feelings. Nowadays I enjoy reading classical literature which I absolutely abhorred in high school.


----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

Honestly, thinking back, I feel like I only started skipping school during my last year of high school and it wasn't even that much compared to people in my school who was absent every other day. For me, sometimes I didn't go because of depression and most of the time it was because I felt like I was going to have a breakdown because of my mom. Even now in college, I sometimes don't go because my mom does some crazy sh*t or says something that makes me not want to get out of bed. I usually tell my teachers I was sick which works now. In high school when you were absent they took in seriously. They'd called your parents and only take notes as excuses. . . maybe that's why I wasn't out that much.


----------

